# Im terrified of taking this Lexapro



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

So for the past hour or so Ive been staring at the pills. Should I? Shouldn't I? I need to stop doing too much research. I read this girls post on here claiming her life and DP spiraled into hell after taking SSRIs...like she was getting worse everyday and the drugs changed and fucked her up forever. It was a horribly depressing post.

Aside from that is I've been doing pretty good since my doctor upped my clonazepam dose to twice a day now. So I dont know if I want to step into the SSRI world just yet...maybe see how the extra clonazepam works out. The girl said it made her DR tons worse even months after she got off them. Then Im afraid something horrible will happen if I mix the clonazepam and lexapro since they both have anti anxiety properties.

Arrggh idk I guess Im just being anxious as usual. Yet...I feel like I have no other choice. Im at my wits end. I need to get my depression under control. I cant fucking enjoy anything (except sex) because in the back of my mind the DPDR is always there ready to welcome me as soon as Im done doing whatever I used to like to do. Yes the clonazepam helps tremendously with anxious feelings but I need something to put me into total "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" mode.

In the end, I'll end up taking it anyway...I think. Or maybe put it off until the morning. I'd rather be conscious in my last moments. If you guys dont see me around anymore, youll know what happened. Um good luck to everyone. It's been a pleasure. I love you all...yes even those of you who hate me


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Well Lexapro did a pretty good job for me in combination with benzodiazepines.

I had to swap because Lexapro gave me the 'Tony Montana-Syndrome' (Delusion of mass power control over everybody, started to focus more on me, it did make me very happy tho, but i could get real violent. If i saw somebody that i have troubles with, i would go over there and trash him/her, i did not care about the rest, cause sometimes i thought the world was mine and i was unstoppable with everything i am doing. A real good side of this is that the DP/DR did not harm me or bother me in anyway, but it just made me too violent in the end)

Oh and it made me eat alot.

But everyone is different, i would say 'take it!'

As soon as you think you are experiencing bad effects, call your doctor and get a meeting.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks man







Glad it worked out for ya! Well its been two hours since I ingested it. I feel a bit anxious and at one point had a "roller coaster going down the hill" sensation which freaked me out but im stable now. I hope I dont develop any violent tendencies


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Personally I'd be more concerned with taking clonazepam twice a day every day. It can be really addicive, and it's probably not a good option long term. There's only one way to know if the med will work for you or not (unless you have access to the DNA med typing thing). Yes once in a while meds react badly with people, but there's no way to predict it and it doesn't happen very often. I've been on over 4 dozen meds, maybe had bad reactions to...3 or 4 and the reactions all stopped days after discontinuing them, none of thm have made my dp worse. But yes that's just me and everyone is diferent. If your depression is bad enough that it's stopping you from doing every day things, you might consider trying medication. Usually they find that a combination of medication and therapy is "the best" way to
go, "usually" . I need some kind of help to function


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

SSRI (one pill) gave me dp after being fine for several years. I'd say NEVER TAKE SSRI's. It's evil and proven to not work like they are meant to. You never know how sensitive you are to those drugs, do you want to take that chance with your life?

Take massive doses of Magnesium, 
Folic acid
Zinc
B vitamins

EVERY DAY, promise you'll feel a lot of symptoms get better than with the drugs.

Also, you need to cuddle. It's a fact.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

York said:


> SSRI (one pill) gave me dp after being fine for several years. I'd say NEVER TAKE SSRI's. It's evil and proven to not work like they are meant to. You never know how sensitive you are to those drugs, do you want to take that chance with your life?
> 
> Take massive doses of Magnesium,
> Folic acid
> ...


Never realized they were so dangerous. Personally they made me feel well better!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Some people have really bad reactions, others lives are saved by the same medication. This is why you should talk to a dr when deciding, random people online may not have the same symptoms as you, they may not have the same history or cause of their symptoms and they definatly don't have the same brain chemistry as you. Go ahead and use it as a guide, but you have to make decisions based on you. These "I took one pill and it ruined my life" reactions are not common, and as of yet cannot be predicted


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Just an update. Since taking Lexapro I feel DRAMATICALLY better. Like a 50% improvement...and anyone with DPDR knows that 50% improvement is like being on top of Mt. Everest. I dont feel nearly as dreamy and lightheaded anymore. But yes, Kate I really should be getting of the clonazepam soon. I think its done it's job and the withdrawal I read is WORSE than withdrawing from heroine o_o


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

How long took lexspro work for you


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

kate7 said:


> How long took lexspro work for you


I noticed improvement within the first week. I stopped feeling so dreamy at week 2. My dr. told me its a very potent ssri and damn he was right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

